# drive train loss



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

hey everyone but I was wondering if anyone has ever thought about where the hell the 18% power loss, is comming from. Thats a prety stout number to be dropping when 10-15 is normal.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

You should have bought a 6-speed. The 2004 GTO puts about 300 to the wheels with 350hp. That is a 14.3 % power loss to the wheels. Are the 05's loosing 18% to the wheels.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got a M6 and if i use my correct dyno numbers,337hp, then its a 15.75% loss. Uncorrected I dyno'd 353hp, which is 11.75% loss.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

really? oh btw i do have a six speed. The pages ive been reading didnt specify the Drive train. Ok the sounds better. I was bout to rip out my shaft and drive axles and change um out to something lighter. phew


----------

